# colder spark plugs



## 2kblackse (Feb 11, 2006)

according to nissan's parts catalog, the x-trail and the B16 (2007+) spec-v share the same plug, but its not the 05 x-trail (T30), its the newer one (T31).

Ive turbo'd my B16 spec-v but cant find ANY plugs for it so I can drop to a colder heat range. This is the NGK part# DILKAR6A11 so if ANYONE can help and find me a colder plug, id be oh so greatly appreciative!


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

Jeffro? Is that you?


----------



## 2kblackse (Feb 11, 2006)

saint0421 said:


> Jeffro? Is that you?


yeah man.... come n talk to me on twofivetuning.com


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

all the plugs have a code built into the part number, find the heat range and change the to a colder one, and then buy it !!!
I have not bothered to find out the NGK codes, but i am sure its out there.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Field one D = 12mm

Field two: Spark Plug Shape

L = short type
M = compact type (hex. 19mm)
P = projected insulator type
R = resistor type
U = surface or semi-surface discharge 
Z = inductive suppressor


Field three: Heat Rating
2 = "hot" to 14 = "cold" (See Heat Range Chart) 

so you have a 6 heat range, go buy a 7 or 8

DILKAR6A11 = DILKAR7A11

Field four: Thread Reach
E = 19.0mm
H = 12.7mm (1.5")
L = 11.2mm (7/16")
EH = half thread (19.0mm total; 12.7mm threaded)
None = A type: 12.0mm; B, BM, B-F types: 11.2mm; G type: 22.5mm; A-F type: 10.9mm; B-EF types: 17.5mm; BM-F type: 7.8mm
Field Five: Firing and Construction
A, B, D, Z = special design (no details given)
C = short ground electrode
F = tapered seat
G = fine-wire center electrode, nickel
J = 2 ground electrodes (special shape)
K = 2 ground electrodes for certain Toyotas
-L = half heat range
-LM = insulator length = 14.5mm
M = insulator length = 18.5mm
-N = special ground electrode
P = platinum tip
Q = 4 ground electrodes
R = delta ground electrode S = super copper core
T = 3 ground electrodes
V = fine-wire centre electrode, gold palladium
VX = platinum center electrode
W = tungsten electrode
X = booster gap
Y = v-grooved center electrode with extra projection 
Field Six: Spark Gap (from factory)
8 =	0.8mm	0.032"
9 =	0.9mm	0.036"
10 =	1.0mm	0.040"
11 =	1.1mm	0.044"
13 =	1.3mm	0.050"
14 =	1.4mm	0.055"
15 =	1.5mm	0.060"
20 =	2.0mm	0.080"
None =	Std. gap

this is all i could find.


----------



## 2kblackse (Feb 11, 2006)

thanks! i found something similar using denso's chart, just like that. The problem is no one, not even ngk, makes a colder plug.


----------

